
Show HN: Statistics for every subreddit - adequate
https://subredditstats.com/
======
adequate
Hey, dev here. A while ago I noticed that the Reddit Metrics site had stopped
working - looks like the original dev sold it to a company that decided not to
maintain it. So I tried building on the concept and added a bunch more
statistics that I thought would be useful. It might be a bit buggy still, and
it's not as pretty as Reddit Metrics, but I think it gets the job done. I
built it using nodejs and vanilla JS/HTML (which is why it doesn't look that
great ^^) on glitch.com.

